# Pressure washing Metal Roofs



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I think this is an aluminum roof... I can confirm tomorrow if needed...









---









My question is in regards to how to PW it. Would any one use a surface cleaner or just a wand? What tip is recommended for a wand? What Pressure is recommended for a surface cleaner? if a surface cleaner then what size? I am thinking a small 12" ???? 

How would a professional PW'er do this roof? 

It does have moss and I was planning the bleach wash with the exterior siding when/if I paint the house...

Another thing too... on a metal roof would it be ok to treat it with Moss Be Ware or some other moss killer? Most moss killers for roofs have Zinc sulfate and was wondering if that would react to the metal roof? The roofing seems to have been painted before install (colored). I do mix Aluminum Sulfate with the purchased zinc sulfate to give a longer life to the application.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

Jason, I don't have a remedy for you. I also don't have the time today to research it, but the product Mold Avenger is a pretty good product. I am quite confident that it does not treat moss. I wish I could help.


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

i think a surface cleaner would give you an aweful lot of trouble on a metal roof. i would attack it with a strong cleaner and a wand, and try to stay on the dry side, because a wet metal roof is no friend. Good luck


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> i think a surface cleaner would give you an aweful lot of trouble on a metal roof. i would attack it with a strong cleaner and a wand, and try to stay on the dry side, because a wet metal roof is no friend. Good luck




I hear ya! I figured I'll just get some bleach and borrow Spiderman for a day... Anyone know his where-abouts? Does he have a cell number? Perhaps he'll let me borrow his shoes??? lol...


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

haha nice Jason. 
try these:laughing::laughing::thumbup1:
http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/products/products_sprint.cfm


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

:laughing: Good one!


----------

